# Pterodactyl deviled eggs



## fire it up (Jul 15, 2009)

So Rivet has been doing some pterodactyl eggs lately and then irishteabear did some straight form the fridge so I figured  I would give them a try.

Took 4 eggs straight from the fridge, placed on foil and smoked over cherry for 2 1/2 hours.





Cooled slightly and cracked it open



They had a nice light smoke flavor that I didn't really expect but it was really good.
Nobody else wanted to try them that way so I took the rest and made some deviled eggs.







The yolk mixture may look a bit on the runny side and that's because it is.  Added a bit too much mayo and not enough mustard so had to adjust till it tasted right.  Also mixed in some chipotle rub and sprinkled with paprika.
They were gone shortly after I got the last pic.
The flavor from the rub worked really nice and there was a nice light smoke flavor throughout every bite.
Definitely something worth trying.
Smoked egg salad sammies, smoked deviled egs, eggs on a salad, spanish rice bake with smoked eggs...so many things to try now.  I'm going to toss a few eggs on on a regular basis now to use in many dishes.
Thanks Rivet and irishteabear.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 15, 2009)

Hmm. I've always made smoked deviled eggs using peeled hard boiled eggs. Hit em with smoke for about 1/2 hour and cool. I'm a little surprised that any smoke go thru the shell.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 15, 2009)

Mmmm Mmmm Goood.  I love me some deviled eggs and egg salad sammies too.  May have to give these a try soon.  I'm dying to find an empty weekend to try my next smoke.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 15, 2009)

Egg shells are porous....so a slight hint of smoke makes sense. I can't wait to try this, I have 4 layin' hens so eggs are abundant....except for lately cuz a skunk is gettin' em...thats a different story.


----------



## rivet (Jul 15, 2009)

Fire, that's awesome. I love deviled eggs and could eat a dozen easily if I didn't have self control. Your's looked real good, runny or not!


----------



## pignit (Jul 15, 2009)

I did the deviled eggs for the 4th with the smoked eggs and they turned out awesome. I was amazed at the flavor that penetrated the eggs. It wasn't too harsh and made a great deviled egg. It's definitley a do again.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78902


----------



## morkdach (Jul 15, 2009)

those look good smoked for 2 1/2 hrs at what temp 225° or so


----------



## fire it up (Jul 15, 2009)

Forgot to mention that.
I had some chicken going so I think I had the temp around 275.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2009)

The recipe book for my Redi-Smok electric smoker has instructions for smoking eggs. They pretty much follow what has been posted here, ecept that they poked a pin sized hole in the large end of the egg before smoking. 

I'm thinking smoked eggs and a fattie for breakfast on Saturday!


----------



## morkdach (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ronp (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 16, 2009)

I think Rivet & Dawn have started something here...something good!

They look and sound really good to me!

Somehow, I think I missed the other threads on these bad boys.

Thanks for the qview, Fire it up!

Eric


----------



## Dutch (Jul 16, 2009)

Recipe from my Redi-Smok recipe book-


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 16, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting the recipe Dutch. I wonder what the hole in the end of the egg is for...


----------



## bman62526 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo, Coffee!  Sit yourself down with a hot cup of java and a 12 gauge, some morning around 5 am...and I'd bet within an hour that skunk will have seen his last trip to the hen house


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds really yummy we like eggs on alot of things down here. Nice job fire


----------



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure, Fire- like coffee junkie said, eggshells are porous. I've not tried the recipe, but when I do, I'll pierce the large ends of some and the others I'll leave whole and see if there is any difference.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhh  ...  Gotta try these  ...  Thanks  ...


----------



## pignut hickory (Mar 1, 2016)

Smoking eggs..I have never tried it but will try it today..I have always thought the eggshell was porous..and after reading about smoking eggs here and searching internet they are..

My old daddy could tell the difference in a cage egg vs free range egg by the smell of egg after cooking.. and always thought it was the air the hen breathed ..Right now we have 22 hens and way more eggs than we can eat so we need to pickle or smoke..


----------



## gnappi (Mar 3, 2016)

EGGS? Wow! What could be cooler? I made a half dozen tonight! Eggssellent!


----------



## smokinpapist (Mar 4, 2016)

Gotta try this


----------



## pignut hickory (Mar 5, 2016)

Smoked 1 dozen raw eggs in the shell for six hours at 150 f...turned out great easy to peel slight smoke taste..


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 5, 2016)

try cold smoking hard boiled eggs... use the search function and find all kinds of info..  even better than these...


----------



## pignut hickory (Mar 5, 2016)

Jack will try that next..About 70 to 90 degrees ???


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 6, 2016)

pignut hickory said:


> Jack will try that next..About 70 to 90 degrees ???



colder the better (we don't get many of those days around here)...  I find sawdust works good for me...  doesn't heat the smoker (MES 30) up as much as pellets ...


----------



## pignut hickory (Mar 9, 2016)

Morning Jack...

Well my eggs were a frailer..Using an MES with no heat would probably work fine ..but in my smoke house with a fire it dries them to much..It was worth a try but will stick to smoking eggs in the shell..

Lot's of eggs with 22 hens and getting 12 to 17 eggs a day..we need a good pickling recipe..


----------

